# Converting double hung to fold up windows



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

AlleyBB said:


> Hi everyone! I’m new here and don’t know much about how windows work, so I thought I’d pass along my idea to see if it’s possible. My husband and I are planning on enclosing our porch with windows next year. I really liked the FoldUp windows, but they are $3k and up for each window! Definitely way too much for our budget. But upon looking into how these windows work, it seems like maybe it'd be possible to modify double hung windows that tilt out into windows that fold up. I’ll paste a link below with drawings on how the FoldUp window works compared to the double hung windows. I’m wondering if there’s a way to reverse how the top sash tilts out, then putting a hinge between the two sashes? Is this possible? Is there something else that would need modified in order for this to work? Thank you all so much for your help!
> I can’t post links yet, but the url is “foldupwindow.com/why-foldup/“.


 Easy enough with wood frame windows. I think.lain:


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

AlleyBB said:


> Hi everyone! I’m new here and don’t know much about how windows work, so I thought I’d pass along my idea to see if it’s possible. My husband and I are planning on enclosing our porch with windows next year. I really liked the FoldUp windows, but they are $3k and up for each window! Definitely way too much for our budget. But upon looking into how these windows work, it seems like maybe it'd be possible to modify double hung windows that tilt out into windows that fold up. I’ll paste a link below with drawings on how the FoldUp window works compared to the double hung windows. I’m wondering if there’s a way to reverse how the top sash tilts out, then putting a hinge between the two sashes? Is this possible? Is there something else that would need modified in order for this to work? Thank you all so much for your help!
> I can’t post links yet, but the url is “foldupwindow.com/why-foldup/“.


 What sized window were you thinking about.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Looks to be "doable". You would need to make concessions on screens, since they would have to be internal and would need to be removed every time the window is opened. Your profile isn't complete so we don't know where you are located.


----------



## AlleyBB (Jul 27, 2018)

Nealtw said:


> What sized window were you thinking about.


Fairly big... 34x60 maybe


----------



## AlleyBB (Jul 27, 2018)

chandler48 said:


> Looks to be "doable". You would need to make concessions on screens, since they would have to be internal and would need to be removed every time the window is opened. Your profile isn't complete so we don't know where you are located.


I was wondering if we could use retractable screens on the outside of the window? When window is closed, screen would not be visible. Then when you open window, you can reach up and pull down screen. I’m in Ohio


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

AlleyBB said:


> Fairly big... 34x60 maybe


 If they open out you could make the fair weather tight.
That would be great project for making your own, what ever you buy would have to be modified anyway. 
I would think hardware for a bi fold door would be good for a wheel and track for the lower half and tailgate struts to hold them open.


----------



## AlleyBB (Jul 27, 2018)

I was wondering if the existing window balances would support the folded up window sashes? Would the sashes stay in place when the window is open? Or would I need to replace the existing balances with a different type of balance?....if that’s even possible. Or would I need to think of another way to keep the sashes up when the window is open?


----------



## AlleyBB (Jul 27, 2018)

Nealtw said:


> If they open out you could make the fair weather tight.
> That would be great project for making your own, what ever you buy would have to be modified anyway.
> I would think hardware for a bi fold door would be good for a wheel and track for the lower half and tailgate struts to hold them open.


Awesome! I originally wanted the ones that folded up and out, but I didn’t know if it was possible as a diy. I just seen your reply after I posted asking how to keep them open lol. Good information! Thanks!


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

AlleyBB said:


> Awesome! I originally wanted the ones that folded up and out, but I didn’t know if it was possible as a diy. I just seen your reply after I posted asking how to keep them open lol. Good information! Thanks!



Exterior door jam comes with the slot for weather stripping
the bottom could just be a threshold for and outswing door
Cut the sashes where they meet on a bit of an angle up to the inside so water would not have a free slot to travel. 
Bi old track for the lower set away to give room for the sash to be away from the weather strip and cut a little away at the bottom from the bottom of the track so it can be pulled in tight to lock.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

AlleyBB said:


> Fairly big... 34x60 maybe


A window that big would be unmanageable as an awning window. Better to use 2 windows, 1 on top of another. Here is a 35 by 35 awning window for $300.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/JELD-WE...berglass-Mesh-Screen-THDJW140000445/205720397

Sent from my RCT6213W22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

AlleyBB said:


> I was wondering if we could use retractable screens on the outside of the window? When window is closed, screen would not be visible. Then when you open window, you can reach up and pull down screen. I’m in Ohio


 This is a local company here, they have sales reps all over North America
Retractable screens
http://www.phantomscreensbc.com/conduit/retractable-window-screen
Tailgate struts are cheapest if you buy the ones made for cars but it may take some trial to find the right strength..
I would think 18" and tied to the bottom oof the frame and the top of of the lower sash.


https://www.ebay.ca/i/123207829869?chn=ps&dispItem=1
You can buy the ball for the ends and rig something to attach them too.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

rjniles said:


> A window that big would be unmanageable as an awning window. Better to use 2 windows, 1 on top of another. Here is a 35 by 35 awning window for $300.
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/JELD-WE...berglass-Mesh-Screen-THDJW140000445/205720397
> 
> Sent from my RCT6213W22 using Tapatalk


 https://www.google.ca/search?q=fold..._cAhUbHzQIHSQfDMUQ_AUI3QEoAQ&biw=1920&bih=940


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I think Neal's link brought it to light. Have the windows open to the inside. All the previous pictures showed them to the outside. That way you could leave the screens intact and just raise them. Not sure how the weight of the mass of two windows will affect them balancing, but if they aren't opened completely, they may not flop.


----------



## AlleyBB (Jul 27, 2018)

Nealtw said:


> This is a local company here, they have sales reps all over North America
> Retractable screens
> http://www.phantomscreensbc.com/conduit/retractable-window-screen
> Tailgate struts are cheapest if you buy the ones made for cars but it may take some trial to find the right strength..
> ...


Thank you so much! I googled tailgate struts and happened to also see Gas struts used on windows. I was wondering about the difference. Keeping costs low would be good lol. And I was also trying to figure out the best way to attach them, so thank you! It makes sense and I’ve got a good mental picture now.


----------



## AlleyBB (Jul 27, 2018)

Here’s the link I couldn’t post initially:
https://foldupwindow.com/why-foldup/


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

AlleyBB said:


> Here’s the link I couldn’t post initially:
> https://foldupwindow.com/why-foldup/


 Yeah I did find that from what you posted earlier
So you would just be buying like blank windows and build the frame to them??

These are in the UK should be able to fine them near home 
https://picclick.co.uk/4X-Gas-Strut-End-Fittings-10Mm-Ball-Pin-152683718050.html


----------



## AlleyBB (Jul 27, 2018)

We might experiment first with a cheap double hung vinyl window to see if we can modify it. If that doesn’t work we can try building a frame and attaching the wood sashes. The only problem is that so far all I’ve found are single pane barn sash windows. I would like the windows to be double pane so the room can be insulated as much as possible. Maybe we could have insulated vinyl windows on a wood frame and track system. We’ll definitely have to do some experimenting.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

AlleyBB said:


> We might experiment first with a cheap double hung vinyl window to see if we can modify it. If that doesn’t work we can try building a frame and attaching the wood sashes. The only problem is that so far all I’ve found are single pane barn sash windows. I would like the windows to be double pane so the room can be insulated as much as possible. Maybe we could have insulated vinyl windows on a wood frame and track system. We’ll definitely have to do some experimenting.


 Not sure you can trust the vinyl with screws where are not intended to have screws. I think I would be using plywood for test windows just to see how it works and learn.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

AlleyBB said:


> Here’s the link I couldn’t post initially:
> https://foldupwindow.com/why-foldup/


I did this google search and found a local company here.
You might find someone close to you. 
*replacement fixed wood window sash double sealed glass*


----------



## AlleyBB (Jul 27, 2018)

Nealtw said:


> I did this google search and found a local company here.
> You might find someone close to you.
> *replacement fixed wood window sash double sealed glass*


I just searched for that and added “near me” at the end. I did find a couple of local places. We’ll have to do some shopping to get an idea on pricing.


----------



## AlleyBB (Jul 27, 2018)

I just searched *cost of fixed double pane wood window* and found this! https://goo.gl/wmS3VU


----------

